
Steve Wozniak on why he doesn't have an Apple Watch - brudgers
http://www.afr.com/brand/boss/steve-wozniak-on-why-he-doesnt-have-an-apple-watch-20150707-ghfxwx
======
hrrsn
Relevant section:

NO WATCH

JG: You don't appear to be wearing an Apple watch tonight. SW: I haven't
bought an Apple watch. I haven't ordered one. I want to use it and see if that
simplification affects my life. But I have some misgivings too, because I've
had some smartwatches and they didn't change my smartphone life. You know, I
had them and I wore them and I got rid of them. It just didn't have enough of
a 'give me something new I didn't have before', and I'm worried about that. If
you buy the gold one for $17,000, you're getting your money's worth. It's like
the gold Rolex. You're buying $17,000 worth of prestige. But the other ones,
there are 20 models from $500 up to $1100 and the only difference is the band.
So I'm wondering if Apple's selling watches or bands. It doesn't seem like the
company we started and that moved the world forward. I was first in line for
every iPhone that came out, every iPad that came out, these were important
products to me. I just wanted to have the newest, latest, and try it out and
use it for some advantages but it just didn't grab me that much for the watch.
Apple should get into electric cars because a company the size of Apple should
only look into markets that are going to be huge, huge, huge and the car
market is huge, huge, huge. JG: If you were starting out today, what would you
get into? SW: It might be quantum computing, artificial intelligence, self-
driving cars. The computers are now being taught with neural networks to learn
and find the methods that solve the problem. I really believe that the
computers are going to get conscious.

Protip: if you're going to paywall your article, do a bit better than an HTML
overlay.

~~~
drzaiusapelord
>It doesn't seem like the company we started and that moved the world forward.

When was the last time Apple was like the company Woz founded? It seems that
conspicuous consumption has been their main gameplan since at least Job
returned. Its interesting where Woz draws the line. I don't see the Watch as
any different than their other products.

I'm a bit surprised Apple didn't have some kind of licensing agreement with
all the hot watchmakers to embed a smartwatch 'core' into their existing
designs, instead of having something of a 'one size fits all' Apple design.
I'd rather pick through a dozen tag heuer's and pick one that fits my style
and have then shove in smartwatch guts than pretend the Apple Watch or the
Moto 360 is enough for me. If anything, these items aren't conspicuous enough.

I think overly-geeky people don't understand that consumers will see watches
as fashion items first and things like different styles and brands will be
important if you want to be successful in the watch game, smart or not.

Lastly, Woz as some kind of canary in the coalmine for Apple has always been
questionable. He probably has little to nothing in common with the
demographics Apple is actually tageting. This is like asking John McAfee what
he thinks of the current version of Endpoint Advanced. Or Paul Allen about the
new cheap Lumia.

------
probably_wrong
I know here we often prefer the actual titles, but I find this one a bit
misleading. Yes, he mentions why he doesn't have an Apple Watch, but he also
talks about 6 other topics.

